# Meet my boys.



## cuddleb0t (Oct 10, 2011)

I've only ever foster cared for a friend's male rats, but yesterday, I adopted two boys that I plan to have until the end of their days. The store owners told me the two are very close to eachother so I just had to get them both. My friend claims they are "evil" and bit her countless times (she goes to the pet store often), but these guys are absolute sweethearts with me. I've never been bitten by a rat, so I'm honestly confused about her claims. Anyway, these boys don't currently have official names. I'm thinking right now, Basil (the light brown one with dark eyes) and Butternut (the light yellow rex with ruby eyes). I'm waiting a few days to get to know them better and have more name ideas based on their personalities. So far, I know Basil is the calmer, more serious and collective one, while Butternut is the playful, sweet, cuddly one. I have 3 females in another cage at the other side of the room and do not plan on breeding them. Hope you like them, I know I already love them after 1 day!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

What lovely boys! So handsome!


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Awwwww! So cute.


----------



## NightFury (Dec 9, 2011)

Adorable <3


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I just got a little gal that same color. Beautiful. Welcome.


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

Very sweet! They look so cuddly and cosy together.


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

Awww they look so cute!


----------



## Langi F. (Feb 29, 2012)

Aww I love the dumbo ears. <3 Its funny how animals can pick and choose who they like or dislike


----------

